

Snow Leopard: Which Apps Won't Run? - icey
http://www.pcworld.com/article/171103/snow_leopard_which_apps_wont_run.html

======
icey
MacPorts Python ports are broken as well

[http://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/9fm2w/snow_leopard_m...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/9fm2w/snow_leopard_macports_warning_python_ports_broken/)

(I've been dealing with this one all day; the first comment in the reddit
thread has been helpful though)

Here is a list of the status of macports ports in Snow Leopard:

<http://trac.macports.org/wiki/snc/snowleopard>

